# DT Aero Comp Spokes



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

Has anyone used DT Aero Comp spokes? I rarely use Aerolite/CXRays on the rear DS, in favor of more stiffness from a DTComp or SapimRace. Now I see "DT Aero Comp" spokes in the DT catalogue. Like an Aerolite, they begin life as a round butted spoke which is then flattened into a blade. However, while aerolites are 2.0/1.5mm crosssection before blading, the AeroComps are 2.0/1.8mm. They look ideal for rear driveside applications. I only wish they came in silver...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i use aerolites on pretty much every high-end wheel i build. road, mtn, cross...they hold up fine. why do you think the driveside needs a stronger spoke? the non-driveside is where you want more strength.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

The rear driveside is dished and takes much higher tension than the non-driveside.

How many of yall use aerolites on the rear driveside? Any noticeable flex on a 24 hole wheel? Im a mountain biker and I have no experience with aerolites. 

I have always built ww geared mountain bike wheels with revolution spokes all around and comps on the rear drive side for stiffness.

I always took it as the aerolite=revo and the aerocomp=comp
is this a good comparison?


----------



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> i use aerolites on pretty much every high-end wheel i build. road, mtn, cross...they hold up fine. why do you think the driveside needs a stronger spoke? the non-driveside is where you want more strength.


Not stronger, stiffer. Driveside revos/aerolites on a 24h rear get squirmy in hard corners and can rub brake pads in a sprint I'll probably use them on track wheels also. Track wheels cannot be too stiff.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I just bought a couple boxes of Aero Comps to rebuild a Zipp 404 with them on a powertap vs the stock CX-Ray spokes /188 hub. I'll be doing the rebuild 2x/2x so it should, geometrically, have lower stiffness than the stock Zipp build so if these thicker spokes make the wheel feel just as stiff as stock, I'll be happy.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

So... do any of the forum builders have any feedback on these Aero Comp spokes?


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sheepo said:


> I always took it as the aerolite=revo and the aerocomp=comp
> is this a good comparison?


That's exactly right, that's why the weights are the same +/- a few hundredths of a gram per spoke. The Aerolites are bladed Revolutions, and the AeroComps are bladed Competitions.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I use either Sapim CX-Speed or DT Aero Comps for every bladed spoke build. I stopped using CX-Rays on the DS a few years ago since they aren't stiff enough.

The DT Aero Comp is an excellent spoke and doesn't require any hub modifications.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

wildboar said:


> So... do any of the forum builders have any feedback on these Aero Comp spokes?


Yes... they are great.

I only use them if tension balance is poor. Using heavier DS spokes lets the wheel take a bigger load before the NDS spokes go slack.


----------

